# excision of axillary mass



## hbryant (Sep 17, 2008)

How would you code for an excision of an axillary soft tissue mass?
This one always get me. 


Thanks


----------



## hbryant (Sep 17, 2008)

hbryant said:


> How would you code for an excision of an axillary soft tissue mass?
> This one always get me.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cfrantz (Sep 17, 2008)

*Coding Axillary Mass*

Take A Look At 21555----


----------



## mbort (Sep 18, 2008)

depending on the approach, you may also want to look at 23075


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 19, 2008)

We use 21555


----------



## sep5078 (Oct 12, 2016)

*I have submitted a question to the AHA Coding Clinic for HCPCS about this...*

I have submitted a question to the AHA Coding Clinic for HCPCS for 'official' guidance for this question.

 It is a shame there is still no code specifically for the axilla.

 There are so many possibilities. But there needs to be some consistent advice on this.


----------

